# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  دراسة مختصرة لحديث «من أتى عرافا لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوما» وزيادة لفظه «فصدقه»

## عبد الرحمن السديس

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وسلم تسليما أما بعد : 

فقد جاء في بعض روايات حديث (مَنْ أَتَى عَرّافاً فَسَأَلَهُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ، لَمْ تُقْبَلْ لَهُ صَلاَةُ أَرْبَعِينَ يومًا) 

لفظة "فصدقه " وهي في هذا الحديث لا تصح من جهتين:
من جهة الإسناد ، و من جهة المتن ،
أما من جهة الإسناد:
فلم يروها بهذا اللفظ ـ حسب اطلاعي ـ إلا الإمام أحمد في المسند 4/68 ، 5/380
و عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن منصور الحارثي ـ عند ابن بطة في الإبانة ـ الإيمان 2/730 ـ  
كلاهما عن يحيى بن سعيد عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن صفية عن بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وفيه (فصدقه بما يقول).
وعبدالرحمن هذا قال عنه ابن أبي حاتم : تكلموا فيه ، وقال عن أبيه : شيخ. وقال الدارقطني : ليس بالقوي . وقال ابن عدي: حدث بأشياء  لا يتابعه أحد عليها. وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات. 
الجرح والتعديل5/283 ، سؤالات الحاكم ص128 ، والكامل4/319،  والثقات 8/383.

وخالفهم :
1-محمدُ بن المثنى ـ صحيح مسلم (2230) والبيهقي في السنن 8/138ـ
2- وأبو بكر بن خلاد ـ حلية الأولياء 10/406 وتأريخ أصبهان 2/206 ـ 
3- و صدقة بن الفضل ـ التأريخ الأوسط للبخاري 2/45، ـ 
4- وعلي بن المديني ـ مسند الفاروق 1/198ـ  [وإن كان لم يذكر المتن لكنه عطفه على متن ليس فيه اللفظة]

ولم يذكروا لفظة (فصدقه بما يقول).

ورواه صدقة أيضا ـ التأريخ الأوسط 2/45ـ 
ويعقوب بن حميد ـ المعجم الكبير للطبرني 23/215 :
عن عبد الله بن رجاء عن عبيد الله بن عمر بمثله ، وليس فيه لفظة (فصدقه بما يقول).

ورواه الدراوردي ـ التأريخ الأوسط 2/45 والطبراني في الأوسط 1402ـ 
عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر. 
وهذه الطريق لا تصح.
 انظر: شرح العلل 2/811 والعلل لابن أبي حاتم 2/269.

ورواه الدراوردي ـ التأريخ الأوسط 2/45 والطبراني في الأوسط 9172 ـ أيضا :
عن أبي بكر بن نافع عن نافع عن صفية عن عمر . 
وهذه الطريق أيضا لا تصح.
انظر: العلل لابن أبي حاتم 2/269 ، والطبراني في الأوسط 9172 ، ومسند الفاروق 1/198 وشرح العلل لابن رجب 2/811.

الخلاصة: 
 أن لفظة (فصدقه بما يقول) لم تأت إلا في رواية الإمام أحمد وعبدالرحمن الحارثي ، 
وخالفه فيها عن يحيى القطان أربعة : 

صدقة بن الفضل، وأبو بكر بن خلاد ، ومحمد بن المثنى ، وعلي بن المديني ، وهؤلاء كلهم ثقات.
وأيضا:
 يعقوب بن حميد ، وصدقة في روايتهما عن عبد الله بن رجاء عن عبيد الله بن عمر به.
وبهذا يظهر ـ والله أعلم ـ أن زيادة (فصدقه) في هذا الحديث شاذة لا تصح ، والله أعلم. 

و هل هذا الاختلاف من يحيى أو أن الوهم ممن دونه ؟ العلم عند الله . 

أما من جهة المتن:
فقد جاءت عدة أحاديث ، وروايات عن عدد (1) من الصحابة تُبين أن من أتى عرافا .. فصدقه بما يقول ، فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، ورواية أحمد وابن بطة فيها: أنه لا تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوما فقط .

ثم مع مخالفتها أيضا لما في الأحاديث الأخرى هي مخالفة لظاهر القرآن ، وهو أن المصدق للكهنة كافر بالله ؛ لأنه مكذب لله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والله أعلم . 
-----------------
(1) أبو هريرة وابن مسعود وأنس وواثلة وعمران بن حصين وجابر بن عبد الله وابن عمر ..
 انظرها في : مجمع الزوائد 5/118، والفتح 10/217 ، وقد تكلم على بعضها .

----------


## منال

جزيت خيراً على المصادر الانترنتية .

----------


## الحمادي

جزاكم الله خيراً أبا عبدالله

والإشكال المحيِّر: من أين جاءت هذه اللفظة في الحديث؟
فالحديثُ في صحيح مسلم وغيره من طرقٍ عن يحيى القطان بدونها!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الأخت منال وفقكم الله ونفعك بها .
الشيخ الكريم أبا محمد وفقه الله 
الزيادة ربما تكون من القطان أو من أحمد أو من دونه ، والعلم عند الله

----------


## آل عامر

جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا الحبيب أبا عبدالله

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا ,,

----------


## أبومروة

جزاك الله خيرا تم نسخه
ننتظر المزيد
وفقك الله

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

بارك الله  فيك  يا شيخنا 
لكن بناءا على هذا الحديث الذي  فصلت فيه فقد  حكم عليه مشايخ كثيرين بالصحة  وبالتالي  قالو ان الذي ياتي للكهان ويصدقه فانه كافر كفر اصغر وليس الاكبر 
قال معالي الوزير الشيخ صالح   في شرحه على كتاب التوحيد -الصفحة 254-: ودليلهم :
أن تصديق الكاهن فيه شبهة وادعاء علم الغيب او تصديق أحد ممن يدعي علم الغيب كفر بالله -جل وعلا- كفرا أكبر،لكن هذا الكاهن الذي ادعى  علم الغيب يخبر بالامور المغيبة فيما صدق فيه عن طريق استراق الجن للسمع ،فيكون إذا هو نقل ذلك الخبر عن الجني ،والجن نقلوه عما سمعوه في السماء، وهذه شبهة .فقد يأتي الآتي  إلى الكاهن ويقول :أنا أصدقه فيما أخبر من الغيب ،لأنه قد جاءه علم ذلك الغيب من السماء عن طريق الجن ،وهذه الشبهة تمنع من تكفير من صدق الكاهن الكفر الأكبر .إنتهى كلامه

----------


## محمود بن سالم الأزهري

جزاك ربي الفردوس الأعلي ونفعنا الله بكم
تحيتي لكم

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك
وزيادة على كلام الشيخ صالح حفظه الله نقول، أن ما عده الشيخ السديس حفظه الله من العلل في متن الحديث، لا يكون كذلك ان اعتبرنا الحالة حالة كفر دون كفر.. فهو صدقه فيما قال ولكنه كفر كفرا دون كفر، وفي نفس الوقت لم تقبل له - بسبب ذلك -صلاة أربعين يوما، ولا تعارض! فعلى هذا وما دام من الممكن الجمع بين الروايتين، فانه لا يصح اعتبار أن في المتن علة..! فيبقى لنا دراسة السند لتبين حكم تلك الزيادة، والله تعالى أعلم..

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

*قال العلامة الفوزان حفظه الله في كتابه الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد والرد على أهل الشرك والإلحاد :*
*الكهانة*
*وهي ادعاء علم الغيب؛ كالإخبار بما سيقع في الأرض مع الاستناد إلى سبب هو استراق السمع؛ حيث يسترق الجني الكلمة من كلام الملائكة، فيلقيها في أذن الكاهن، فيكذب معها مئة كذبة، فيصدقه الناس بسبب تلك الكلمة .*
*والله هو المتفرد بعلم الغيب؛ فمن ادعى مشاركته في شيء من ذلك بكهانة أو غيرها أو صدق من يدعي ذلك؛ فقد جعل لله شريكا فيما هو من خصائصه، وهو مكذب لله ولرسوله .*
*وكثير من الكهانة المتعلقة بالشياطين لا تخلو من الشرك والتقرب إلى الوسائط التي يستعان بها على دعوى العلوم الغيبية .*
*فالكهانة شرك من جهة دعوى مشاركة الله في علمه الذي اختص به، ومن جهة التقرب إلى غير الله .*
*وفي " صحيح مسلم " عن بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من أتى عرافا، فسأله عن شيء، فصدقه بما يقول؛ لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوما ) .*
*وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من أتى كاهنا، فصدقه بما يقول؛ فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد ) . رواه أبو داود .*
*وجاء في معارج القبول للعلامة حافظ الحكمي رحمه الله :*
*من أتى عرافا أو كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم وعن عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه ليس منا من تطير أو تطير له أو تكهن أو تكهن له أو سحر أو سحر له ومن أتى كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ولمسلم عن بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال من أتى عرافا فسأله عن شئ لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة فهذا حكم من سأله مطلقا والأول حكم من سأله وصدقه بما قال* 

*و جاء في كتاب تيسير العزيز الحميد :*

*قوله: "من أتى كاهنًا**...**"3 إلى آخره. قال بعضهم: لا تعارض** ص -350- ... بين هذا الخبر، وبين حديث: "من أتى عرافًا فسأله عن شيء لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة"1. إذ الغرض في هذا الحديث أنه سأله معتقدًا صدقه وأنه يعلم الغيب فإنه يكفر، فإن اعتقد أن الجن تلقي إليه ما سمعته من الملائكة، أو أنه بإلهام فصدقه من هذه الجهة لا يكفر كذا قال، وفيه نظر. وظاهر الحديث أنه يكفر متى اعتقد صدقه بأي وجه كان، لاعتقاده أنه يعلم الغيب، وسواء كان ذلك من قِبَل الشياطين، أو من قِبَل الإلهام لا سيما وغالب الكهان في وقت النبوة إنما كانوا يأخذون عن الشياطين. وفي حديث رواه الطبراني عن واثلة مرفوعًا: "من أتى كاهنًا فسأله عن شيء حجبت عنه التوبة أربعين ليلة فإن صدقه بما قال كفر". قال المنذري: ضعيف. فهذا - لو ثبت - نص في المسألة لكن ما تقدم من الأحاديث يشهد له، فإن الحديث الذي فيه الوعيد بعدم قبول الصلاة أربعين ليلة ليس فيه ذكر تصديقه والأحاديث التي فيها إطلاق الكفر مقيدة بتصديقه.*
*قوله: "فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم". قال الطيبي: المراد بالمنزل الكتاب والسنة، أي: من ارتكب هذه فقد برئ من دين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وما أُنزل عليه انتهى. وهل الكفر في هذا الموضوع كفر دون كفر أو يجب التوقف؟ فلا يقال: ينقل عن الملة. ذكروا فيها روايتين عن أحمد وقيل: هذا على التشديد والتأكيد، أي: قارب الكفر والمراد كفر النعمة، وهذان القولان باطلان.*


*و جاء في فتح المجيد :*
*قوله " من أتى كاهنا" قال بعضهم: لا تعارض بين هذا وبين حديث: " من أتى عرافا فسأله عن شيء لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة ". هذا على قول من يقول: هو كفر دون كفر، أما على قول من يقول بظاهر الحديث فيسأل عن وجه الجمع بين الحديثين. وظاهر الحديث أنه يكفر متى اعتقد صدقه بأي وجه كان. وكان غالب الكهان قبل النبوة إنما كانوا يأخذون عن الشياطين.*


*و قال الشيخ ابن قاسم النجدي في حاشيته على كتاب التوحيد** :*
*وفي بعض روايات الصحيح: "من أتى عرافا فسأله عن شيء لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة"3. قال الشارح: ليس في مسلم "فصدقه بما يقول"، فظاهر الحديث أن الوعيد مرتب على مجيئه، سواء صدقه أو شك في خبره؛ لأن إتيان الكهان منهي عنه، كما في صحيح مسلم عن معاوية بن الحكم "فلا تأتهم"، ولأنه إذا شك في خبره فقد شك في أنه لا يعلم الغيب، وذلك موجب للوعيد، بل يجب أن يقطع ويعتقد أنه لا يعلم الغيب إلا الله.*
*و قال*
*والأحاديث التي فيها الكفر مقيدة بتصديقه، وظاهر الحديث أنه يكفر متى اعتقد صدقه بأي وجه كان، وهل الكفر في هذا الموضع كفر دون كفر فلا ينقل عن الملة، أو يتوقف فيه كما هو أشهر الروايتين عن أحمد؟ والذي يصدق العراف أو الكاهن لم يكفر بالطاغوت، بل مؤمن به، وغالب الكهان قبل النبوة إنما يأخذون عن الشياطين.*

*و قال العلامة  العثيمين في القول المفيد :*
*قوله: "فسأله، لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوماً". ظاهر الحديث أن مجرد سؤاله يوجب عدم قبول صلاته أربعين يوماً، ولكنه ليس على إطلاقه، فسؤال العراف ونحوه ينقسم إلى أقسام:*
*القسم الأول: أن يسأله سؤالاً مجرداً، فهذا حرام لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من أتى عرافاً..."(2)، فإثبات العقوبة على سؤاله يدل على تحريمه، إذا لا عقوبة إلا على فعل محرم.*
*القسم الثاني: أن يسأله فيصدقه، ويعتبر قوله: فهذا كفر لأن تصديقه في علم الغيب تكذيب للقرآن، حيث قال تعالى: { قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله } [النمل: 65].*
*القسم الثالث: أن يسأله ليختبره: هل هو صادق أو كاذب، لا لأجل أن يأخذ بقوله، فهذا لا بأس به، ولا يدخل في الحديث.*
*وقد سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن صياد; فقال: " ماذا خبأت لك؟ قال: الدخ. فقال: اخسأ; فلن تعدو قدرك "4 فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سأله عن شيء أضمره له; لأجل أن يختبره، فأخبره به.*
*القسم الرابع: أن يسأله ليظهر عجزه وكذبه، فيمتحنه في أمور يتبين بها كذبه وعجزه، وهذا مطلوب، وقد يكون واجبا. وإبطال قول الكهنة لا شك أنه أمر مطلوب، وقد يكود واجبا، فصار السؤال هنا ليس على إطلاقه، بل يفصل فيه هذا التفصيل على حسب ما دلت عليه الأدلة الشرعية الأخرى.*


*وجاء في كتاب إعانة المستفيد للعلامة الفوزان :*

*"فصدَّقه بما يقول لم تُقبل له صلاة أربعين يوماً" هذه اللَّفظة (فصدَّقه) ليست في صحيح مسلم، وإنما وردت في رواية الإمام أحمد في المسند، والذي في صحيح مسلم: "من أتى عرَّافاً لم تُقبل له صلاة أربعين يوماً"، فالحكم مرتّب على مجيء العرَّاف فقط، لأن إتيان العرّاف والذهاب إليه جريمة ومحرم حتى ولو لم يصدِّقه.*
*ولهذا لما سأل معاوية بن الحكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن العرَّافين قال: "لا تأتهم" فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهاه عن مجرّد إتيانهم.*
*فهذا الحديث يدلّ على تحريم الذهاب إلى العرَّافين، حتى ولو لم يصدِّقهم، ولو قال: أنا أذهب من باب الإطلاع، فهذا لا يجوز.*
*"لم تُقبل له صلاة أربعين يوماً" في رواية: "أربعين يوماً وليلة".*
*فدلّ هذا على شدّة عقوبة من يأتي العرَّاف، وأن صلاته لا تُقبل عند الله، ولا ثواب له عند الله فيها، وإن كان لا يؤمر بالإعادة، لأنه صلّى في الظاهر، لكن فيما بينه وبين الله صلاته لا ثواب له فيها لأنها غير مقبولة.*
*وهذا وعيد شديد يدلّ على تحريم الذهاب إلى العرَّافين مجرّد الذهاب، ولو لم يصدِّق، أما إذا صدّقهم فسيأتي في الأحاديث ما عليه من الوعيد الشديد، والعياذ بالله.*
*قال: "وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من أتى كاهناً**...** إلخ" هذا الحديث فيه شيئاًن:*
*الشيء الأول: المجيء إلى الكاهن.*
*والشيء الثاني: تصديقه بما يخبر به من أمر الكِهانة.*
*وحكمه: أنه يكون كافراً بما أنزل على محمَّد صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأنه لا يجتمع التصديق بما أنزل على محمَّد والتصديق بما عند الكُهّان من عمل الشياطين.*
*ضدّان لا يجتمعان، لا يمكن أن يصدِّق بالقرآن ويصدِّق بالكِهانة.*
*وظاهر هذا أنه يخرج من الملّة.*
*وعن أحمد روايتان في نوع هذا الكفر: رواية أنه كفر أكبر يُخرج من الملّة.*
*ورواية أنه دون ذلك. وفيه قول ثالث: وهو التوقّف، وأن يُقرأ الحديث كما جاء من غير أن يفسِّر بالكفر الأكبر أو الكفر الأصغر، فنقول ما قاله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويكفي.*
*ولكن الظاهر- والله أعلم- هو القول الأول؛ أنه كفر يُخرج من الملّة، لأنه لا يجتمع التصديق بالقرآن والتصديق بالكهانة، لأن الله أبطل الكِهانة، وأخبر أنها من عمل الشياطين، فمن صدّقها وصوّبها كان كافراً بالله كفراً أكبر. هذا هو الظاهر من الحديث.*
*و قال حفظه الله :*
*فقد دلت هده الأحاديث على مسائل:*
*وذكر منها :**المسألة الثانية: في الحديث دليل على وجوب تكذيب الكُهّان ونحوهم، وأن لا يقع في نفس الإنسان أدنى شك في كذبهم، فمن صدّقهم، أو شك في كذبهم، أو توقّف؛ فقد كفر بما أُنزل على محمَّد صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأنه يجب الجزم بكذبهم.*
*المسألة الثالثة: فيه دليل على تحريم الذهاب إلى الكهّان ولو لم يصدِّقهم، وأنه إذا فعل ذلك لم تُقبل له صلاة أربعين يوماً.*
*المسألة الرابعة: فيه دليل على أن تصديق خبر الكُهّان كفر بما أنزل الله على رسوله محمَّد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والذي أنزل الله على رسوله هو الكتاب والسنّة.........*

*وجاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة :*

*هل يكفر من أتى عرافاً وسأله عن شيء؟**
**السؤال : كيف نجمع بين الحديثين التاليين**:
1- (**من أتى عرافاً فسأله عن شيء فصدقه لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوماً) ، رواه مسلم في صحيحه**.
2 – (**من أتى كاهناً فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد) ، رواه أبو داود** .
**فالحديث الأول لا يدل على الكفر في حين الآخر يدل على الكفر**. 

**الجواب**:
**الحمد لله**
"**لا تعارض بين الحديثين، فحديث: (من أتى عرافاً أو كاهناً فصدقه فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد) يراد منه: أن من سأل الكاهن معتقداً صدقه وأنه يعلم الغيب فإنه يكفر؛ لأنه خالف القرآن في قوله تعالى: (قُلْ لَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) النمل/65** . 
**وأما الحديث الآخر: (من أتى عرافاً فسأله عن شيء لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة) رواه مسلم وليس فيه (فصدقه**).
**فبهذا يُعلم أن من أتى عرافا فسأله لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة ، فإن صدقه فقد كفر**.
**وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم" انتهى** .
**اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء**
**الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان** . 
"**فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (2/48**) .
**والله أعلم*

----------


## أسـامة

جزاك الله خيرًا أخينا أبا حمزة.
مشاركتك الطيبة هذه ذكرتني بما كنت أجمعه لكلام أهل العلم حول هذه المسألة منذ سنوات.
والجمع بين الحديثين، وبيان حكم كل حالة... 
وأذكر أن للشيخ / محمد صالح المنجد -حفظه الله- كلام طيب نفيس في هذا الباب.
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## عبد الرحمن اليماني

في بعض المشاركات وقبل الإطلاع عليها نأسى أنها تخرج كل مخرج عن مرادها 
الكلام من أخينا عبد الرحمن على احديث الذي فيه ذكر عدم قبول اصلاة وزيادة تصديق الكاهن وهذا ظاهر ولم يقل أحد فيما أعلم فيه بالتكفير 
ولفظ الكفر هو الذي اقترن بلفظ التصديق وذاك حديث آخر وهو الذي وقع فيه الخلاف بين العلماء وفيه ثلاثة اقوال وهي ثلاث روايات عن الإمام أحمد 
الكفر الأكبر
الكفر الأصغر
عدم التفسير للمراد به 
وكلام أخي عبد الرحمن قيم وأنا أبحث عن كلام لأئمة الحديث في هذه الزيادة وحبذا الإفادة بذلك

----------


## أبو مسلم الفلسطيني

جزاك الله تعالى خيراً شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

والله شي محير ولا اعلم من هو على الصواب

----------


## حمد

الأثر موقوف على بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم -كما في رواية أبي بكر بن الخلال عن الإمام أحمد ، وكما في رواية أبي بكر بن خلاد وعبد الرحمن الحارثي عن يحيى بن سعيد- .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

